
How to Get Investors to Read Your Updates - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-get-investors-to-actually-read-your-updates-b2945e09f948?source=friends_link&sk=68983aed6a84e2513da9666f8d00868e
======
davesuperman
I'm curious whether there are any other tips to improve engagement on investor
updates...

